# TTC #2 at 38



## mychelle4

Hello everyone, I'm Michelle, and I just joined today. (obviously) I'm a mother of one, and currently ttc my second. My daughter is fourteen years old, and the love of my life, but with each milestone she reaches, I've found my heart aching more and more as her childhood has crept close and closer to an end. I'm so proud that she has grown up so beautiful and kind, but I still long for the tiny hand I used to hold. (It's grown so much over the years!) She starts high school next fall, and I can't take it any longer. My husband and I have finally agreed that after years of raising her, and working for a better life, it's time to expand our family one last time. I've been to my doctor, gotten a clean bill of health, and am super excited to be trying again. We are currently 8 days past ovulation in cycle one. 
Being a more mature woman, I'm naturally nervous about our chances of conceiving naturally. I'm certainly not going to fool myself into believing it's going to be an easy BFP. On the upside however, both my mother and grandmother were able to conceive fraternal twins in their forties, so, there are some good later life baby making genes somewhere in the family tree. 
I'm looking forward to conversing with as many of you lovely ladies as I can. If there was ever a time in my life that I could use some female support, now would be the time. :)


----------



## terripeachy

Hi Michelle. Ooh, 8dpo already! When are you going to test??
Good luck to you and welcome!


----------



## mychelle4

Thank you! I'm going to try my hardest to wait till the 10th to test...though I'll most likely crack and test early. With number one I didn't even track my periods. Just went off BC, and two months later my boobs felt like they were on fire. A lot more planing has gone into it this time...a lot more anxiety too!


----------



## Amy1976

Hi Michelle,

I'm 37 (almost 38) and also TTC #2 (#1 is 15). I'm very excited but nervous at the same time. I'm scared this time is not going to be as easy for me as the first, so I'm right there with you!

Good luck and lots of baby dust! :)


----------



## Nikki1979

Hi Michelle, I am 34 - will be 35 in a few months and TTC number 2. My DS is almost 7. I have been TTC for a few years with a miscarriage in between and after some tests have been diagnosed with unexplained fertility. Right now I am eating healthy and cut out caffeine and hoping 2014 is my year. Good luck to you and I hope we can be be TTC buddies.


----------



## mychelle4

Hello ladies, and thank you for replying. It's really nice to meet some women who are in a similar place as I am. My friends are pretty much done with child baring, and most of my family is far from me, so I really don't have very many people to talk to about what I'm experiencing. Hoping to make some ttc buddies here. :)


----------



## flickyface

Hi and welcome. I am 38 and ttc #4. Everyone thinks I'm crazy. My first is 13 , 4 nd 3. But I keep telling myself that 38 is not old. I can stand next to a 28 year old any day lol. The bard are really good. You will make friends here who are in the same boat ;)


----------



## mychelle4

Thanks flickyface I personally think the mid to late thirties and into the forties are a great time to be expanding! My mother was 42 when she had my twin sisters. I was 19 at the time! My grandmother was 44 when she had my twin uncles. (secretly I'm hoping to carry on the family tradition...but don't tell my DH that!)

Everyone I've met on here thus far has been really nice. I'm hoping I can either take them with me/or follow them into the pregnancy threads :)


----------



## Wish4another1

Hi Michelle - I am Rachelle, 40 and trying for my third baby. My other two are 17 and 22... and yes grown. I recently got remarried and my husband does not have any children and I am praying we can have our own child. My FE doesn't give much hope because we do not want to do IVF - I have low AMH and my husband has 0% morphology... or however you spell that!! We are trying natural remedies and praying God will give us a miracle of our own!!
Good luck in your quest!!


----------



## mychelle4

Hi Rachelle! Congrats on your marriage. I really hope you and your husband are successful. I've met several people on here that seem to have the odds stacked against them. I'll keep my fingers tightly XX'd for you. :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Hello I'll be 38 next month and trying for my 3rd I have boys 16&7 !!!

Secretly hoping for twin girls myself!! :haha:

GL and Welcome!!!!


----------



## mychelle4

Hi, and thank you for replying. LOL about the twin wishing. GL to you too!


----------



## flickyface

Mychelle4 how many dpo are you. I am 7 dpo and I'm itching to test. Hopefully this is my month.


----------



## mychelle4

I'm currently 12dpo but I'm spotting. AF will be here full force very soon. I know how you feel about wanting to test early. Even when we know it's gonna be a BFN we still want to test. Try to hold off a bit longer...if you can!


----------



## Zeri

Hi girls,
I'll join too. I'm 37 (38 In June), and have a 4 yr old daughter. I had a m/c when she was 2 and have been ttc #2 again since then with no luck. :-( Both times I conceived really easily....it feels like it's taking forever this time. I guess me and DH's older ages have something to do with it - DH is 45. I think his testosterone is low too....sometimes having scheduled sex is a challenge. I'm getting more and more discouraged with each AF.. Today is 13 dpo and the spotting has started....my heart is breaking.:cry: I just really really want another baby so badly....before it's too late. :cry:

Anyway, I look forward to chatting with you girls. 

Question: is everyone trying naturally only? anybody on Clomid or using assisted methods, like IUI? If not, what is your 'conception plan'?


----------



## mychelle4

This is only my first month ttc, so we haven't yet come across any fertility issues (and I'm praying we don't.). I am a bit worried about the having short cycles and whether I am ovulating early enough for a successful conception naturally. My mother said it took over a year for her to conceive the twins, and she did have a miscarriage along the way. I'm trying really hard not to think about all the negative things I've read about ttc in the late thirties and early forties. For now I'll just hope it happens in under a year, and cross bridges when I get to them.


----------



## Sis4Us

I too had short cycles since my MC in 2012 my Holistic Dr found I had Thyroid issues and Progesterone issues my cycles have lengthened since I've got those issues corrected!! 
GL


----------



## mychelle4

My cycles have been between 24-26 days my whole life. It didn't seem to be an issue when we conceived my DD. Of course that was 15 years ago! Things change a lot as we age, and I can only guess what wonderful surprises this year has in store for me.  If we don't have any luck within the first 6 months, then I'll talk to my dr about what further action may be necessary. GL to you as well. :)


----------



## peanutpup

Hi Mychelle,

I too am trying for #2 and have a 14 yr old daughter who is starting hs in sept.......she has officially grown up :cry: I am 44 will be 45 in may :nope: (wow feeling old here) I have been ttc for 3.5 yrs...... in the last 14 mths I have had 2 cp and 2 mc one at 5.4wks and most recent in oct at 12wks.....I am ever hopeful though! my parents mothers both had children at 42 and 44 so keeping the faith!


----------



## mychelle4

Hi peanutpup, I'm really sorry for your losses. Keep the faith though. After all Halle Berry was 47 when she had her son right!

For years I said I only wanted one. Then Paige began to outgrow needing me...I didn't think it would hit me as hard as it did. I'm not ready! I'm going to keep my fingers crossed extra tight for you. Where are you at in your cycle?


----------



## peanutpup

mychelle4 said:


> Hi peanutpup, I'm really sorry for your losses. Keep the faith though. After all Halle Berry was 47 when she had her son right!
> 
> For years I said I only wanted one. Then Paige began to outgrow needing me...I didn't think it would hit me as hard as it did. I'm not ready! I'm going to keep my fingers crossed extra tight for you. Where are you at in your cycle?

I knew I wanted more but things just didn't pan out that way :nope: DH is a bit obsessive in having all ducks in a row and you know how life is..... I am actually on the verge of O....tonight or tomorrow so shall be entering tww soon. Looking forward to a new year with renewed hope at least until my birthday and then :shrug: will cross that bridge if I come to it.

Hope your stay is brief!:flower:


----------



## mychelle4

Good luck to you! 
I just invested in some soft cups. A friend of mine said it only took her once cycle using them to get pregnant. They're pretty cheap so what the hay! Can't hurt!


----------



## Wish4another1

what exactly is soft cups? I feel silly asking but I am new to the TTC world and some of these abbreviations and terms throw me for a loop!!
I am 40 and trying for number 3 but my DH first... and trying not to worry that I won't be able to give him his own child...:cry:


----------



## mychelle4

Wishing4another1-Welcome to the forums! Don't worry, I'd never heard of them before either. I had to look them up! Soft cups are actually menstrual products. They look like little unrolled condoms. You insert them during your period to catch the flow. When TTC You insert the after intercourse in order to keep the semen near the cervix. I got them on Amazon here. I can't promise they will work, but it never hurts to try!


----------



## Sis4Us

U should be ABle to buy them at Walgreens or a Drug store!!

I have a box but can't use them they are a Lil big for me I had to get a Diva cup its way more comfortable and washable so u don't have to keep buying more!!
;)


----------



## mychelle4

Unfortunately for me I can't find them in my area. It's just not a popular item here. I haven't seen diva cups, though I have heard of them. Might look into that next cycle. :)


----------



## Sis4Us

I got mine at Sprouts it a whole foods store here!! ;)


----------



## mychelle4

Have you used it TTC yet? I've never used cups before, and they do look a bit intimidation. LOL


----------



## Nikki1979

Hows everyone doing? I have been pretty busy last few weeks and now back to TTC. Today is cycle day 2 for me. Should be ovulating in the next 11 days.


----------



## mychelle4

Hi Nikki, I'm currently 2dpo in cycle 2. I used preseed, and softcups this cycle, and I'm trying the pineapple core too. I'm now stuck back in the tww. Good luck this cycle! Fx for you. :)


----------



## Nikki1979

Michelle - Good Luck to you in this cycle. I had used preseed when I had conceived my son 8 years ago and had gotten pregnant with it the first cycle. Have heard great things about the softcups but unfortunately cant get them in Australia :-( Will look around and see if I can find something similar.Should have gotten some on my last trip to Canada. Is it tricky to use?


----------



## mychelle4

It's not that difficult, but it is kind of big, and it can be awkward at first. It does keep everything in though, particularly helpful for people like me who can't lay still for long. I have a friend who swears by them. I'm sure they must have something similar in Australia, if not can you get them shipped to you? 

I've never used preseed before, but I've heard good things about it. I figure it can't hurt.


----------



## Nikki1979

I dont think I can get it shipped to Australia. Reusable menstrual cups cannot be sold in Australia so for the reason, I think it would be illegal to ship it to Australia. Not sure though, will try and do more googling and see if I come up with anything. I know this is TMI, but after DTD with hubby, I always try to lie still with a pillow under my hips but I always get heaps of leakage. So frustrating - I feel like half of them fall out but am stlll hopeful that all it takes is one to conceive.
Do you like brazil nuts? Some people cant stand it but I love it. Read that consuming a few brazil nuts after ovulation helps with implantation because of the selenium in it. 
Are you symptom spotting @ 3dpo? I always drive myself and hubby crazy after ovulation


----------



## mychelle4

Softcups are disposable, would that make a difference? Diva cups are the ones that can be reused. I've never tired them before. The thought of using it again kind of makes me wanna puke.:haha: I know what you mean about leakage. That's why I decided to try them in the first place. I mean even if you DTD laying on your back, with a pillow under your hips you still have to move to get situated. With the cups after my husband finishes, I can just lift my hips up really high and insert the cup. Haven't lost anything yet. :winkwink: Don't worry about tmi...there is no such thing as tmi in the ttc forums. 
I do actually like Brazil nuts. I haven't had them in a while though. It's almost impossible to get them around here without having to buy a big bag of mixed nuts. I will have to look into that for next cycle though. I'm trying the pineapple core thing this cycle. Supposed to help with post ovulation progesterone levels, and implantation. Don't know how true that is, but I like pineapple anyway so no harm in trying.
I'm officially 4dpo as of this morning. I haven't started symptom spotting yet, but that's only because I know that implantation doesn't happen before 5dpo in most cases, so for the most part "symptoms" are kind of impossible right now. Give me a couple of days...I'm sure I'll have all kinds of symptoms. :haha: 
Do you use OPKs or temp?


----------



## Nikki1979

I will try and order the soft cups online today. If there is an issue I guess they will let me know. I was using the clearblue ovulation monitor past few months. Its pretty good and accurate. I usually peak on day 13 ( I have a 25-26 day cycle) and ovulate on the same day as my first peak as I get ovulation pains in the afternoon. From this month I have decided to use the cheap internet ovulation tests. The clearblue is good but the test strips are quite pricey - about $50 for a 2 month pack. I wish I could temp but I am a very light sleeper. I keep waking up every hour or so and I suppose that would affect my temps.
Are you temping?


----------



## mychelle4

This is my first month temping, so it's kind of a learning experience. It is pretty cool though, the way your temp rises and drops with your fertility cycle. It might also save me the trouble of testing because your temp is supposed to drop back down right before af starts, so no more guessing if she is on her way! I use the clearblue opks too. I'd thought about getting the internet tests, but I've read so many threads about woman having trouble interpreting them, that I just don't think they are for me. I stress enough as it is. I'm now 5dpo, so I guess I can start looking for imaginary symptoms now! Hmmm, my boobs are a bit sore. :haha:


----------



## Nikki1979

I know what you mean about trying to interpret the results on the internet cheapies. I preferred seeing the smiley face giving me a heads up but after years of using it, it becomes very expensive. I must have spent over $1500 on the ovulation tests. 
I am supposed to ovulate next week but my uncle called and said he wants to visit next week and stay with us for a week. The timing couldnt have been worse and my dh is really weird about DTD with people in the house. Will take a lot of convincing.


----------



## mychelle4

I agree that the smiley test are to dang expensive. In fact EVERYTHING is to expensive when it comes to TTC. It's one market where women are being taken advantage of big time.
Oh no! Hopefully you will be able to convince DH to do the dance. Isn't is sad how much our ovaries have come to own us through this whole thing. :(
I'm now six dpo, and Honestly I really haven't noticed anything different. My cm is mostly dry, my boobs always hurt when it's cold. (weird I know) I'm not gassy, moody, or tired...hmmm, maybe we missed it. :haha: I have really short cycles to, (24-26 days) so on the upside, If we did fail, I don't have long to wait till I can try again.


----------



## StranjeGirl

Hi!

Can I join you ladies! I am turning 39 in a few days and ttc #2 for the past couple months! Currently cd 6. I get nervous too, but honestly SO many people conceive easily at our age. I have a good feeling about this thread!! I'm also curious to hear more about the softcups. Are they easy to get in and out?

:dust:


----------



## mychelle4

Hi StranjeGirl! You're more than welcome to join the conversation. This was my first cycle using softcups, but I didn't have to much trouble with them. You kind of have to pinch them in the middle, and slide them in on an angle. Easy peasy to get out. Of course I wouldn't recommend them for the squeamish type. If checking your cervix bugs you...I wouldn't recommend a soft cup. :haha:


----------



## Nikki1979

Hi Michelle, how are you going? Any symptoms? My uncle is leaving today and I am due to ovulate tomorrow so will dtd tonite and tomorrow nite, hopefully will be enough to get a BFP.


----------



## mychelle4

hey Nikki! That's great! I'm glad your uncle will be out in time for you to get some bding in. Hopefully this will be your month. :) I'm good right now, I'm due to start either Friday or Saturday of this week, so at least the waiting is almost over. I haven't had any really major symptoms to speak of, well at least nothing that I wouldn't relate to AF. I've had some cramping, a backache, (o)(o) tenderness, and the like. Honestly I feel like AF will be here right on time. Here lately she's been giving me a day of spotting before starting, so If I don't at least start spotting by Friday, I'll test. Good luck to you this cycle. Keep me updated. :)


----------



## Nikki1979

Hi Michelle, decided to skip ttc this cycle. I feel like I havent done enough and am so tired as well. One advantage of having 24-26 day cycles is that you dont have to wait very long to try again. Let me know how this cycle goes for you.


----------



## mychelle4

Well the witch got me right on time. If nothing else she's reliable. Good luck both of us next cycle. :)


----------



## Nikki1979

Sorry to hear that Michelle. Good luck to both of us next cycle. Maybe we will have november babies


----------

